# DIY: Stock Airbox Intake Mod



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

So when I had my Carbonio last year, I noticed the stock intake scoop had a hole in the elbow inlet which was sucking in hot air.
On my (TSI) GTI's though....they didn't have that hole.
ALSO, the GTI inlet is a lot bigger than the CC one.

So I bought a used inlet from a MK6 (retail is only $22 from the dealer) & hooked it up on my CC....fits perfect!
Also threw in a K&N filter, which I bought for cheap.
Also removed the little inlet grate on the bottom of the air box.

I installed the AWE Turbo Outlet Pipe at the same time, but I noticed a nice little gain with both mods.
Feels just like the Carbonio did, IMO.

VERY happy with this "budget minded" setup. :thumbup:


Stock intake:









Before:

















Filter comparison:

















Grate on bottom of air box:









Grate removed:

















Inlet scoop comparison (one with hole is the CC one):

























K&N filter installed:









GTI scoop installed:









Versus CC stock scoop:


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

2nd nice contribution to the forums today! :thumbup: I originally did the airbox mod but with a BMC filter prior to going to a FM Wintake.


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

so you took out the Carbonio because you think the modded GTI box will flow better? Or did you sell the Carbonio at some point? Sorry, Im just a little confused.

Either way, good job!


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

jkeith72 said:


> so you took out the Carbonio because you think the modded GTI box will flow better? Or did you sell the Carbonio at some point? Sorry, Im just a little confused.
> 
> Either way, good job!


You mean Mason didn't try and sell you the airbox mod kit?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jkeith72 said:


> so you took out the Carbonio because you think the modded GTI box will flow better? Or did you sell the Carbonio at some point? Sorry, Im just a little confused.
> 
> Either way, good job!


I sold the Carbonio last year.
I took it off in the winter months, and didn't want it laying around...so I got rid of it.
I was getting some weird surges on the freeway and thought it was because of the intake....so I ditched it.

And so I've just been rocking the stock intake ever since.
I was thinking about getting another intake...but it wasn't a true necessity, and haven't seen anything (new) that I really like either.

I saw a (almost new still) K&N filter for sale, and figured I'd just try that.
Then I was thinking more about it & that intake scoop/inlet and figured I could grab one of those for cheap and just keep the stock intake still.....so that's what I did.

No surging now


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

Was the surging in town too? My car does not accelerate smoothly at all between half and about 3/4 throttle. Seems to have gotten worse after the tune. 

And Mason didn't cause of my Carbonio I'm guessing.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jkeith72 said:


> Was the surging in town too?


No it was on the freeway actually

I'd have the cruise set at around 75mph & it would bog down for just a second....then be fine after that. Did it only one time on every trip


But this "surging" is something I've heard common with the Carbonio & on some of the other intakes....so that's why I've kind of given up on them. The MAF sensor is just too sensitive.
And on some of the intakes....they whistle if not in the OEM MAF sensor housing.

Just gonna stick with OEM since it's working and doesn't give me any issues


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

It's really hard to drive smoothly with the surging. Its done that even in stock form, but is way worse now. Doesn't help that the dsg has the lag issue from a start. Really kills the driving enjoyment at times.


----------



## samops03 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Sound?*

Thanks for the write up! Does this change the sound at all?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I noticed just a LITTLE more intake sound at WOT.

It's very minimal though....you gotta consider/think that it's all sealed plastic tubing/box

"Filter on a stick" intakes are waaay louder


----------



## J.Iverson (May 15, 2012)

I like it, stealthy. I might have to try that on my cc with one of those reuseable VW racing filters.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Yup!

And the dealer would never know either


----------



## J.Iverson (May 15, 2012)

Took mine apart and it did not have the hole, strange.


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

My 2010 CC Sport did not have the hole either.  There's enough room to just feel the entire sides of the intake to check. Wonder why the OP's had the hole.?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I just checked last night : No hole in mine either....2010 2.0T MT6 CC built Jan 2010.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmm....I was wondering the same thing....if they were all like that or not, but you guys confirmed it. There a different ones

You guys have CCTA or CBFA versions?

If you don't know:










I'm CCTA, btw


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Mine is a CBFA (pipe on front of airbox)


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

CCTA on my Texas issue CC  And no hole as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmm...good 'ol VW and their randomness then


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

So I have been thinking about doing this...My P050A CEL is back, and with my luck, they will say its a bad MAF or something....caused by my Carbonio wet filter. I cant help but wonder what the purpose of the grate may be. Im wondering if the flow is turbulent without them, and they smooth the air for better flow...like stator vanes in a turbine engine. 
I do like that this is stealthy as mentioned. Can use a K&N drop in, then throw stock back in for dealer service. If I dont change this, I will probably switch to a AEM Dry Flow for my Carbonio...just to eliminate the oil.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jkeith72 said:


> I will probably switch to a AEM Dry Flow for my Carbonio...just to eliminate the oil.


 I didn't fear removing the bottom grate because the stock MAF housing has the air straighteners on it already. 
Haven't had any "surges" or anything with this setup either. 

As for the Dry Flow for the Carbonio.....IIRC, they don't offer one that fits properly in the Carbonio box. 
I thought about the same idea, but (at the time) AEM didn't have the right sized filter. 

But if you know of the filter, please share!


----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)

This was really helpful; thanks. Check out my experience for your entertainment: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7071918-Critters-in-my-box


----------

